# Useless Billy Fried His Cellphone #265



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

Over easy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

Omelet y'all post in here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't break the yaller.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

eggzactly.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Have Mercy!...wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks fer that one MT!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Yall locked in the other one or.... Watchin wiggle wiggle?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm hera, Ccherry. the rest of them fellers must not like my thread? Or they're all wiggle wigglewigglin'?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

They'll be here shoatly...proly watchin vids


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Watching fish and french fries cook and thought i'd check in.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

Ima cooking some deer steaks and fried taters and cornbread.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

And gravy.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Left ova night at my house


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Whole cheekun and mashed up taters and macroni an cheese.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

Undead T.P.+* lurkin' in da house. He gonna say something.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

He done did.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

I like it cause you get a little of errything


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

That's always good, ccherry.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

T.P.+* is not LGBT.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

T, you gonna try it this weekend... Weather is lookin good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

White gravy wiff sausage over biskits, scrambled eggz, hashbrowns!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Caint believe I waited this log to watch that vid...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

I like breckfuss fo suppa, Chief.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Dunno, not sure what I'm gonna do this weekend. Ain't thought that far ahead yet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

Fish always good, Bama.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Love me some biscuits and gravy Chief


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

T.P.=curious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I like breckfuss fo suppa, Chief.



I done got stuffed, sounds like erybody eatin goot tanight.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

Fishflop^^^


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Goin to the club this weekend and do some coon and rabbit huntin and reeb killin!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

We had breakfast last nite, tonite is deer cubed covered in gravy with white rice.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

I just trying to make it through the week.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

T.P. = very curious


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

That sounds good K!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

I saw 5 gobbler this mornin where BkW hunts. I'm not tellen her....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

just for the record; I have posted in here


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

Ain't bad cc, we process our kills.I need to get some coons & make sasage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Love me some biscuits and gravy Chief



Talked the wife into buyin that Tennersee Pride HOT sausage and it is good in some gravy. Would like to find a source for some good fresh HOT sausage though. BO$$ lives too fer away to get any reglar from him and his buddies.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> T.P.+* is not LGBT.



Absolutely not. 


wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

Yall some gravy eating fools tonight..Taters and gravy, buscuits and gravy, steak and gravy.. Dang yall making me hungry and I'm still at work


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> wiggle wiggle wiggle



Never seen a zombie wiggle before. Wait.... oh yeah i did. That Michael Jackson Thriller video.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't know where you live Chief but a buddy of mine sells it close to Social Circle


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

I watched some wiggle video, but know if it's the right one or not.....either way it was good watchin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> just for the record; I have posted in here



Good deal, thanks! U arealways so helpful. thanks


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 5, 2015)

Computet, not phone is what fried today. Trying ipaf now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> T.P.=curious.





hdm03 said:


> T.P. = very curious



Kinda.





























wiggle wiggle wiggle...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Don't know where you live Chief but a buddy of mine sells it close to Social Circle



That ain't too far away, I'm in Hampton.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 5, 2015)

crawl by Pappy post


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

wiggle twerk, jeff c.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

Blue toof.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 5, 2015)

why da interwebs so slow tanight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

^^^^


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

dont know if it's what you consider hot but it's good fresh sausage


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Blue toof.



his toof looks white to me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oak Valley does a good job on sausage.


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Thanks fer that one MT!



Glad you liked it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Herro


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

ccherry said:


> dont know if it's what you consider hot but it's good fresh sausage



Yessir....I can always add red pepper flakes fore I cook it.

They got any other fresh meats?


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Good thread nch


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pappy is gonna go cruisin


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 5, 2015)

Gone coonin anyway. Gnite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mattech+, NE GA Pappy+, mark-7mag, Scrapy.....How yall iz!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

We got some folks here at Rathbone's Meats that make some eggselent sausage.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2015)

You don't have any of them slick -treein' walker dogs do you, Scrapy?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I can always add red pepper flakes fore I cook it.
> 
> They got any other fresh meats?



Sometimes tenderloin and stew but think that's all


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

Paddy cake paddy cake wid no hands


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 5, 2015)

Goin cooning anyway.good nite


----------



## ccherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> You don't have any of them slick -treein' walker dogs do you, Scrapy?


Ifinally gave up on them.


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I watched some wiggle video, but know if it's the right one or not.....either way it was good watchin.



Did it start with a guy in a wheat field?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

I always coonhunted with treeing beagles. They could knock some wood.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 5, 2015)

Only coon hunted once.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 5, 2015)

Any huntin' I've ever done involvin' dogs has been fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did it start with a guy in a wheat field?




Yessir.....


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 5, 2015)

One coon hunt, one rabbit hunt, a few hog hunts, a few of those pen pheasant and quail hunts......always fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2015)

ccherry said:


> sometimes tenderloin and stew but think that's all



10-4....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 5, 2015)

let's keep it clean folks


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for keepen us STRAIGHT, m03


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

eerrr what waswe talkin about. Refried cell fones.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

How was the bamma sign-up day, Rob.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Goin to the club this weekend and do some coon and rabbit huntin and reeb killin!


I go off call Monday morning. Got sqwerls need killing monday afternoon, and then thursday afternoon its time for the rabbit massacre. 


mattech said:


> Herro


Whattup?


NCHillbilly said:


> We got some folks here at Rathbone's Meats that make some eggselent sausage.


I'm a Salt-Lick fan. Wife doesn't like it, but i could eat pounds of their jalapeno cheese sausage.


ccherry said:


> Wiggle wiggle wiggle


What is all this wiggling about? What did i miss?


JB0704 said:


> Only coon hunted once.


I loved going with my cousin back when i had intact knee ligaments. Those dogs can cover some ground at night!


NCHillbilly said:


> Fish always good, Bama.


There's several seafood markets in Panama City that sell Grouper throats and Cheeks. I had  never heard of or seen them until my in-laws got some one night. It's become a favorite and i buy them whenever i see some good sized ones.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> How was the bamma sign-up day, Rob.



Signed everyone we expected to without any last minute surprises or flips. Had a couple i was hoping would change their mind and flip to the Tide but it didn't happen. Number 1 or 2 class depending on which site you read.
We needed DB's and got some good ones. Still got 2 coaching positions to fill.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)

Sounds Good.
& I have not seen the wiggle e der.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did it start with a guy in a wheat field?



That's an oats field, mt.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought it was barley.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Could be barley too T. Definitely not wheat or rye.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Could be cherries too.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

I was just kidding,  I just noticed the wiggle wiggle wiggle. It could have been fescue for all I knew.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

I noticed the horse too. Dat sucker makes me lol-ing.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Phone is deader than Columbus. Wife said I should put it in rice, but I figured grits would work better. We will se in the morning but I think I will be getting a new phone. Hope I didn't lose my contact.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

How'd you fit dat in dem jeans?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

The pizza at the WW was good tonight. They got a new girl in there that knows how to run a microwave.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Just ole KD and T.P. in here now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

CEO and the Operations manager.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

I do T's dirty work for him.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Put it between two slices of toasted bread, KD.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Thatd be good.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Flop it like its hot.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

Where erbody at tonight?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Turn it in on your insurance, KD. Tell them you spilled an egg on it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Or just tell them the truth. Tell them the egg in your pocket broke. Lol.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

I watched that video 12 more times  made my wife watch it and asked if she could  wiggle like that.  I'm in trouble


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Tell them you downloaded a new hot plate app, and it did not work.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Put it between two slices of toasted bread, KD.



I was thinking about coloring it and use it to hide this Easter.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

I was grounded from my phone for a bit


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Brb. Gonna watch it one more time.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

time to relax


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> time to relax





Never tried that, expensive ???


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never tried that, expensive ???



I know better than that.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

I watched that video 12 more times  made my wife watch it and asked if she could  wiggle like that.  I'm in trouble


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Mark know the good vodka.   I switched from svedka a while ago


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 5, 2015)

9:27


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never tried that, expensive ???



Not at all. Cost a little more than the cheap stuff but not nearly expensive as Goose. I only drank Goose when someone else is buying or when I've had a good month lol


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mark know the good vodka.   I switched from svedka a while ago



Pretty good ain't it?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I know better than that.



MODERATOR !!! TRAITOR!! I guess you above bigfoot hunt in'  ! Been nice know in' ya !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

If somebody don't send me that video, I am shutting this thread off.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

Mrs Mag: "What do you keep watching on YouTube over there?"
Me : "oh nothing honey"  wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 5, 2015)

All ready throwing your weight around are ya ??


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If somebody don't send me that video, I am shutting this thread off.



Go to YouTube, search " twerking wiggle". Click in the one with 3 million hits


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If somebody don't send me that video, I am shutting this thread off.



Charlie, i just sent you a PM but it has nothing to do with wiggles.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 5, 2015)

9:40


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 5, 2015)

Charlie  a mod ? Whatever happen to bone baby ? Ain't seen him lately !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 5, 2015)

Goodnight all. I gotta get up early.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

HaHa...KD is gone....... reckon he'll come back?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bo$$ wiglin?


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle flop^^^


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Make it clap, bo$$.


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the correction on the type of ag field, but they could a been in a field of okra and I wouldn't have cared. Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Whitetail love oats.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

He gone.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Boss hasn't been on since he got hold of that video  I don't think he will sleep for a week


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

He ain't comin back tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Sup bro


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Yo, dog.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Mark yeah  it is good.. Brought a 1.75 up to deer camp and the next weekend 2 guys I shared with brought 2 more

They did not wake up to hunt in the mornin


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Biggle biggle biggle


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never tried that, expensive ???





Better than absolute and half the price b


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Werd


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

What up bro!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 5, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 5, 2015)

Y'all ever watch Tosh O ? It makes me lol


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 5, 2015)

Impractical jokers makes me lol all ova


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bo$$ gone quit wearing a belt now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

What channel hils?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry, I got lost in Moderation land.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggledawg is back.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lolin@TP.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Comedy Central t.0 is funny


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 5, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> What channel hils?



Tru tv


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Boss says he was busy moderating  lol


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Make it clap


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Tru tv



DirecTV is 246


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

I am eating Gummy Bears.


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

He is a blind barber. Lol


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle, I just watched it on my t.v. had a 65" HD booty just a few feet from my face. Lol


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice btw


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Guess I am getting too old, I didn't get it.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

I got it now I am putting it on my 42" I don't have mt $


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Boss there ain't nothing to get


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Didn't get the wiggle Bo$$?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Biggle wiggle biggle


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't get it either.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lollyn.


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Bunch a heathens


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm about to get it I think  nite yall


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

I get it every time I watch it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bout to go myself bro!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe I need to go back and watch the whole thing. I also had the volume down on the puter. I will reevaluate.


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Night folks


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Bet K got it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Night matt, I am gonna watch it till I get it. Keep your cell close, I might call you in the middle of the night.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

I had to watch it multiple times bo$$!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

False alarm  didn't get it  got to watch it a few more times


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nite Nite y'all! I'm out a of reeb.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

I was told go watch that stupid video billy told you about


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Why is greg n not out hunting big feets tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Drank all my reebs too moved on to shine  Im calling off tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad there ain't no goose around  that makes me forget I'm drinkin


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Greg said he stopped believing


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

So did Bobo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

And cliff


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

And Rene


----------



## bigelow (Feb 5, 2015)

Whoever they are


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Wish I was hog hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

bigelow can make shoe leather taste like prime rib.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd like to go hawg hunting to Dawg


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

got to playing around on you toob, found a customer made a video of my companies instruments. If you wanna see what I do all day, watch this video.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey K


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Already dirty


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Bout time for Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2015)

Another busy night at the plastic factory


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

Goodnight fellers, I am out of here. Night to you to Buckfiddy, wherever you are.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2015)

You rang ???


----------



## mattech (Feb 5, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm back too. Five hollow trees on 4 four hundred yard tracks. Like to walked ourselves to death.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

A cur strikes cold and soon gets it wide open for about a mile. Drive up to the tree and it almost lands in the truck bed.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

My computer mostly fixed itself while I was coon hunting.

Now its asking me to take a GON survey for a prize every two minutes.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope ya'll wiggle in your sleep. What's that about?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggley Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Could be barley too T. Definitely not wheat or rye.


Ben tryin to catchup since I been coonhuntin. this is far as I got. It's cerealgrains ya'll, def not okrey. 

anyway I followed the rules and embedded a Johny carson where the standup guy talked about cereals. 


Hope this works (flunked last night in the Historic Forum) my apologies to Resica from PA. Here goes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Mcds drive thru post #latefowrk


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

Mourning Migmack. Pretty puppy you got there.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'm back too. Five hollow trees on 4 four hundred yard tracks. Like to walked ourselves to death.



Maybe I shoulda posted dat under "what is a coondog worth?"  Most times you stepout the truck, grab the rifle and walk briskly.   Sometimes they just saunter along , you lead the way to their dog,  they forget to bring the rifle, find knot holes big as your finger. Hopefully. The owners ain't even got faith in a lieing dog. Unless they selling and somebody buying a dog and pony show.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

went to go catch up on the last Billy and I had last post.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## ccherry (Feb 6, 2015)

Bump bump


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Its all about that bass


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Gone to bed, see y'all tomrra


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

What's up yoga luv


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> What's up yoga luv



Sitting in my office.

Waiting to be called up for board meeting.....

I hope someone got the Colonel some Mustard for his biscuit.

Sup Wiff You?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Yoga pants and wiggle videos  oh my


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

is this one new?......


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

I haven't posted in herra yet........


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin. Goin a little slow today


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Sitting in my office.
> 
> Waiting to be called up for board meeting.....
> 
> ...




Sittin' on a conf call.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yoga pants and wiggle videos  oh my



You calling me Yoga pants?


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> I haven't posted in herra yet........



Looks like you did twice...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

YoLo?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sittin' on a conf call.



You should toot real loud into the receiver.. They'll never know it was you


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just be the first to call somebody else out.. That's how I do it


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sittin' on a conf call.



I'm still waiting on this meeting.

Be here at 6:45....

Don't be late.....


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm caught up now


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Still haven't watched the wiggle video......not sure I want to, seems addictive.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Let it burn


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Still haven't watched the wiggle video......not sure I want to, seems addictive.



I ain't seed it yet either.. Wish somebody would post it on hera


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Burn baby burn


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Owned it... Made it wiggle


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> YoLo?



You Rang?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Done on conf call. Got a flat tar down to the rim. Gonna put some air in it and hit the road.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mattech= unlucky with tars


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

I seriously need to go fishin'......finding myself countin' weeks till the white bass run.....


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Want to go tomorrow mornin', but, JB Jr's baseball season starts on Monday, so I'll prolly end up at the field and cages helpin' him knock some rust off......


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Basketball ends tomorrow evening, and baseball starts Monday.....I don't know how folks with a bunch of kids do this, having a teenager makes me tired.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Basketball ends tomorrow evening, and baseball starts Monday.....I don't know how folks with a bunch of kids do this, having a teenager makes me tired.



Been there done that. Had two doing same stuff at same time. They're both grown now. Enjoy it while you can. Some great memories


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Ol feller on here I know always says "watch it now"... to everything you say. He makes me giggle.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

oops made me think of that.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Been there done that. Had two doing same stuff at same time. They're both grown now. Enjoy it while you can. Some great memories



I'm doing all I can to enjoy every second.  Go to every practice and every game, then we hunt and fish in our free time and have just recently started working out together.  I got 3 years left then he's gone to college.   My daughter is only 5, so we are not running around like crazy with her.....yet.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> oops made me think of that.



I can be thought provoking at times


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I can be thought provoking at times



watch it now!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'm doing all I can to enjoy every second.  Go to every practice and every game, then we hunt and fish in our free time and have just recently started working out together.  I got 3 years left then he's gone to college.   My daughter is only 5, so we are not running around like crazy with her.....yet.



Mine are too close  in age.. Last night they each had a basketball game at the same time. Luckily it was at the same complex.I stood at the divider curtain the whole game. Actually worked out.. Two birds with one stone. Daughter starts travel softball this year and that's gonna suck. Guess me n the wife will rotate out of town games between the two of them


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Had 3 with different activities  softball, soccer, cross country.  My wife is a supermom  when I'm out of town.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Watch it now


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Reading above about youngins, Mine is 11 and is playing basketball, twirling, and now wanting to play softball.. oh and cheerleading too next fall.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Watch it now


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

She'll be off to college before we know it, so my wife and I will support her as long as those grades stay up!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Watch it now



Gonna be watching those squirrels drop tommorow!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Squirrel flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

good moring


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Flap


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Its a PURTY day


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

watch it now!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Wobble wobble wobble


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Gone be a purty week!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Watch out now!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Gone be a purty week!



yes sir


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Daughter starts travel softball this year and that's gonna suck. Guess me n the wife will rotate out of town games between the two of them



My boy does travel baseball in between the school's baseball season and football, but, he goes to the football summer workouts at the same time.  That is our busiest time of the year.  The good thing is the travel team he's with doesn't really go too far, there's enough baseball tournaments in the metro area to keep it mostly local.

You guys with multiples close in age definitely got my respect.  I have 2, but the age gap is big enough to where we are not juggling the schedules so much.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

good morning


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

hello


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

hi!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

top of the morning to you


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Hola


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

morning


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

goot morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Good morning to each and everyone of you


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Gotta bury Charlie


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

He starting to stink


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

He aint looking good either


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

prob. cause hes dead


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

good morning; mud


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Morning time!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

and hello


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Flop



pew pew pew


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Mud did a dead flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Crappie will be biting soon


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> good morning; mud



Good morning Hdmo3


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Fried crappie goes gud wid a fried cell phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Mattech


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Crappie will be biting soon



Mud's fish won't be biting soon


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bigs! My main man


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud's fish won't be biting soon


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Hdmo3



good morning mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

hello to you as well


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Beautiful morning to ya Hdm03


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Gorgeous morning to you.......i bet Tifton is absolutely beautiful this moring!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

I may try to catch some crappies on Sunday.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Gorgeous morning to you.......i bet Tifton is absolutely beautiful this moring!



beautiful aint the word, Oh, and goot morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hdm03, You doing ok today


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

I"m ready to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Im gonna bring some minners too


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Mud; I am doing great!  Thank you so much for asking.

I hope you have a fantastic meal at GC today!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

What's all this wiggle talk


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

billy keeps his new phone on vibrate


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

watch out now!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Long time no see, krun.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Homo3 is a jolly ol chap this am.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Cuzzin kaRAN?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Billy's gettin tared of y'all bringing up 3 yr old lease threads.. Said nuffs E nuff!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

What y'all doing other than wiggling.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Billy's gettin tared of y'all bringing up 3 yr old lease threads.. Said nuffs E nuff!



Do you still have openings?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey oops


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Do you still have openings?



He said they did three yrs ago.. Jeez


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey TP


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

He got mad and vented


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> He said they did three yrs ago.. Jeez



....is there power and water at camp?  Also, how many members.

Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Kayran snubbed me


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

Never Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jb+


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

There actually is a club up there I'm considering contacting if I can't find an appropriate pig lease to replace the one I just left.

Must needs pigs.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Karen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Im angry now the people who post asking questions


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> There actually is a club up there I'm considering contacting if I can't find an appropriate pig lease to replace the one I just left.
> 
> Must needs pigs.




Witch won?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Werd?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey chief


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope that's ok no bad words.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

sure did get quiet in hera


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Herro


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey chief



Sup techmatt?

I saw where you were up to 75% of your data usage the other day on 10 gig. Just curious, do you share a data plan with your wife?

My wife and I share a 10 gig plan with our daughter and were always running out before our 30 days, found out yesterday my daughter was using 75% of it monthly. My wife had accused me of using too much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. needs ta go to da broken heart thread ... he is such a goot welder I think he could weld up da crack of dawn and mend a broken heart!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

I love it when I'm right.....which is rare according to my wife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Wimmens know erything, Kren.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Mens don kno nuttin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

We dumb


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

A man musta spelled dum wit a b


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Huh...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Rant over


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I love it when I'm right.....which is rare according to my wife.



you gots ta put yo feet down.... I ain taking no back talk from my wife!!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup techmatt?
> 
> I saw where you were up to 75% of your data usage the other day on 10 gig. Just curious, do you share a data plan with your wife?
> 
> My wife and I share a 10 gig plan with our daughter and were always running out before our 30 days, found out yesterday my daughter was using 75% of it monthly. My wife had accused me of using too much.


Yes, the wife and I share. Usually we avg about 5-6 Gigs, but I've been watching a lot of youtoob this month. I'm learning g how to reaload, and there is a lot for 30-45 minute videos.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

I got a hottie with yoga pants sitting beside me. Mmmmm


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wing wing


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Herro?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> T.P. needs ta go to da broken heart thread ... he is such a goot welder I think he could weld up da crack of dawn and mend a broken heart!!!



I cane repair a broken heart, blood.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

you loaded any boolits yet, mattech?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I cane repair a broken heart, blood.



but, but .. yous the electrode kang


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

boom boom boom


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I cane repair a broken heart, blood.



Time and likker is the only cures I've found.  And, sometimes likker makes it worse.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> you loaded any boolits yet, mattech?



Yup, I made em really good, even put twice the amount of powder, just to make em twice as good.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Just do it, man!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Primer, powder, boolit!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Yu thinkin too much!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Yes, the wife and I share. Usually we avg about 5-6 Gigs, but I've been watching a lot of youtoob this month. I'm learning g how to reaload, and there is a lot for 30-45 minute videos.



yep....streaming videos is the worst for gobblin up data.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Howdy ccherry, kren, and NutNut!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

hellooooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin ke-mo-sabbie


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

hey chief cc matt


----------



## ccherry (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello Krun


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Primer, powder, boolit!





T.P. said:


> Yu thinkin too much!



I know, now that I understand it more,I feel better about it. My biggest concern is bullet depth.  There is a guy close by that I'm going to meet up with soon. He has been helping me. Mainly, I've been holding off until I meet up with him.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> hellooooooo



Mornin Slick


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Somebody musta got TP a shovel.  He been diggin up old threads.  lols


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin Fuzzy


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

mernin chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Mornin Migmack


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> mernin chief



How do, Hils?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Been crazy busy hera at werk.  But its makin da day go buy faster


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

goot flop MT


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> I know, now that I understand it more,I feel better about it. My biggest concern is bullet depth.  There is a guy close by that I'm going to meet up with soon. He has been helping me. Mainly, I've been holding off until I meet up with him.



Bullet depth = calipers


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Calipers = $50


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Bullet depth = calipers



I have calipers, but there seems like a lot of info about seating the bullet on the edge of the lands and getting better accuracy. Not like I'm good enough of a shot anyway to matter. Lol


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

I bought a case trimmer yesterday at cabelas. I had a few cases that were slightly to long.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Actually, if I remember right, you leave it a little long by calipers, then mark it up with a sharpie til it touches the rifling then seat it just a little deeper. I think.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Actually, if I remember right, you leave it a little long by calipers, then mark it up with a sharpie til it touches the rifling then seat it just a little deeper. I think.



I've read that, the guy I am meeting up got me a master case for my gun and has a guage that measures the depth. 


I'm thinking I may just load up two or three and go shoot them, just to say I've done it. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

You have more will-power than me, mattech. I commend you.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey, Jeff C.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mourning!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

I over slept!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Watch out now doo doo brown


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You have more will-power than me, mattech. I commend you.



I don't believe in directions, but when I start seeing things that measure down to the thousandths I tend to take my time. Especially if it can kill me. Lol


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Herro?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

watch it now!


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

What happened to the wemon thread, I just typed up a story about relationships and hit submit and it was gone.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Is it gone????


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

do what?........


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

sporting clay shoot this weekend


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

gone be fun......


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Sounds fun


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Can I bring my rifle?


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

sure.....bring some of those reloaded boolits too........


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

i'll test fire a couple for ya........


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

ka-booooom  ka-booooom  ka-boooom


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

and that was just one shot....


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome I'll be there. I'll be the guy in the bomb squad gear.


----------



## rydert (Feb 6, 2015)

i'll be the guy with 3 fingers and a hammer toe


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> i'll be the guy with 3 fingers and a hammer toe



Mc hammer?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Caint touch this.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Naaaa na na na.    Na na na


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Caint touch this.



Great song.. And dance


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

two lajit to quit


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm headed to the park in Vallydosta...2 C  if welll......


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Cyl


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Be safe.. K. Don't tap your foot


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

hey everyone


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

What you gone do wid dat big fat...


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Fat what.. Nutnut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Big probably put sum rub on it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Boston butt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ooops!


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Rub it down


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wax on


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wax off flop


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Now I got dat M C Hamma song stuck in my head


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Phone is deader than Columbus.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Prayers sent; Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

you can barrow my phone


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope they can save the sim card. There is a lot of valuable contact in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I should have put it in rice like the wife said. But no I had to put it in uncooked grits. Wife is trying to vacuum them out of it now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I should have put it in rice like the wife said. But no I had to put it in uncooked grits. Wife is trying to vacuum them out of it now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I was gonna get a smart phone, but my said I was to dumb to use one.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

She said that anybody that would get egg in a phone, had no business with even a flip phone.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

She was very hurtful.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> She was very hurtful.



mattech told me sometimes you just have to hurt some feelings.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Sometines


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey, Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Y'all done went all loco up in hera.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Y'all done went all loco up in hera.



I'm still ignoring you.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

good.....i was getting worried


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Think I'm gone go catch me sum white crappy's.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Think I'm gone go catch me sum white crappy's.



i just dropped some off


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> good.....i was getting worried



That's why I checked in


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle flop


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh yea billy just past by. He says oh yea all de time


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bump for Billy.. Not a mattech kinda bump but a billy bump will do


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Wonder why nobody has called me today?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

The school truck just dropped some youngins off down the street. Must have new neighbors down there.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bo$$ must be bored


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope they don't have a 4 wheeler.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Not being nosey, but think I will walk down there and look around.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Act like I am looking for Odell.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Might ask them a few questions.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Run towards them yellin all kinda nonsense .. Kids love that kin of stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Afternoon , how do?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Not a very friendly bunch, they were outside and me trying to start a friendly conversation, I ask the man how much money he made a year, and he told me it was no one of my business. Kinda stuffy people to me.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

You should sic Odell on em


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Or your angriest cow


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Or meanest fastest chicken


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

That would teach em


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Guess I should have said howdy first.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I couldn't sic Odell on them oops, I had him tied up, I was sposed to be looking for him. And for the last time I don't got no chickens.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Then go back and sic em now


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ya gotta break new neighbors in rit


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

Boss be looking for his chikens


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Not you too Krun.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Buddy of mine just moved to KY.  Said some guy come up to him and axed him if he had seen any racin cheekuns.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

cluk cluk


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm a billy to too tu 2 Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Hils, glad you could drop in today.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I take it back Hils, I just read back.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I got to go to the pawn shop and get a new phone. I will let yall know what my new number is.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

BO$$ got more old phones than Billy does donuts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

BO$$ havin phone and grits tanight for suppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2015)

He's gotta get'em back out of the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

We should take up a collection for Bo$$ a new bag phone.. Sumpthin real nice


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe a Motorola with a magnetic antenna


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> We should take up a collection for Bo$$ a new bag phone.. Sumpthin real nice



I want one that I can take selfies with.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I want one that I can take selfies with.



We can tape a disposable camera to it.. No problem


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> We can tape a disposable camera to it.. No problem


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

You shoulda asked him if you could borrow his chainsaw, Bo$$. Tell him you don't like gettin' blood on yours and the bones dull the chain. Ask to borrow a shovel too. And a bag of slaked lime. That's a good way to warm up new neighbors.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> You shoulda asked him if you could borrow his chainsaw, Bo$$. Tell him you don't like gettin' blood on yours and the bones dull the chain. Ask to borrow a shovel too. And a bag of slaked lime. That's a good way to warm up new neighbors.



How come you know so much????????????


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

NCHB=the terminator


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Rumble rumble rubble pew pew pew


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

I only have good neighbors left.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been trying to call Bo$$ all day to check on his chickens and to find out how much money he makes a year and he want answer my call........he's rude


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I only have good neighbors left.



bad neighbors on the right???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

i ready to go home


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

very thirsty


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Goot thursty flop zerothree


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks; that means a lot


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guy's NcB is the eliminator


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Feb 6, 2015)

to early fuzzy


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Medium oops went to a dance after schewl.. Back in my day.. They started in the evenin. I don't get it? I'm pickin him up in 10 mins. That's 5:00.. Not what the forum clock says. I guess the chaperones gotta get home and get they drank on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Id want a. Drank. Need to goto the drank sto


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Im funny now you fumny too


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

I went On the way home from werk


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Bout to pop a top on a bl it's thirsty friday


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

What ereyone up to  this evenin  bout to grill something


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What ereyone up to  this evenin  bout to grill something



Me too.. Got two New York skrips on the way home.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

And some wine and bush light . Usually drank them natties but I splurged tanight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Qppp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

@Little C


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

It aint hot and ready


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Sill at work til 6:30-7:00pm


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Ready for tommorow


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Gonna Wax some squirrels & wabbits


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Catch some crappie


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Eat some good groceries and drank reebs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Reeb Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Squirrel Flap


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Mmmmm. rekkiL.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Got me some shrimps.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Big'uns.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Gonna make coconut shrimps.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

And reeB.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

And rekkiL.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

And french fries.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

And orange marmalade/mustard/lime sauce.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Gonna be dooG.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Everybody left.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Nobody'll talk to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

I didn't like y'all much anyway.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

I gonna leave too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P.+* won't even talk to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

He act like he too good to talk to hillbillies.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

So lonely here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P.+*=racist.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Leftova shicken.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Suparacist!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Racin' shicken, or reglar shicken?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Evening, Hillbillyo+*.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Slightly modified shicken.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Bo$$ is hera. Maybe he ain't a racist like T.P.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Evenin', T.P.+*


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Un-racist Bo$$ phlop^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

NC it is a crying shame the way some people on here treat you. You should band them all.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

KD gone talk to us now fer a spell.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

I think I will, boss. I think I will.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

And give them Rainbow Bear avatars.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Or Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

People got no respeck nowadays.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

I love that song hillbilly. R-E-S-P-E-C-K


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2015)

one more day of webinars and i am done! Man, i don't know how somebody can sit at a computer non stop for hours.
The fried chicken gizzard craving is upon me so the grease is heating up. Chicken legs for the wifey and some broccoli and cheese and BBQ bread to round out the meal.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

The man fixed my phone. He did want to know how the eggs and grits got in it. Said he had never seen such a thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Wish I had some fried Gizzards and livers.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Evenin


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

For those of you that would like to wish me a good evening; right now would be the appropriate time to do so.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The man fixed my phone. He did want to know how the eggs and grits got in it. Said he had never seen such a thing.


He must not be from around here. 


hdm03 said:


> For those of you that would like to wish me a good evening; right now would be the appropriate time to do so.


I'll hold off and see how it goes.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Take your time bama......no rush.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> For those of you that would like to wish me a good evening; right now would be the appropriate time to do so.



Maybe later


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I sent you a PM 03.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

PM received.....another fine selfie!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Your bag phone takes good pictures.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I love that song hillbilly. R-E-S-P-E-C-K



Uh T I think they actually spell that R-E-S-P-E-C-K-T-E.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Boss's broke phone description made me hongry.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Eggs n grits. Mmmmm.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

flap?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

too soon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> one more day of webinars and i am done! Man, i don't know how somebody can sit at a computer non stop for hours.
> The fried chicken gizzard craving is upon me so the grease is heating up. Chicken legs for the wifey and some broccoli and cheese and BBQ bread to round out the meal.



I wondered the same thing... now i do it nine hrs a day. Half of it is emails


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

What's up ?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

pizza box folding emails?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

what up 8mag


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey homo3


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

folding boxes done went high teck


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Having a drank, waiting on wife to finish supper and watching twerking wiggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

How'd you get all dat in dem jeans?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I am having spaghetti squash tonight, hope it don't get into my phone.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

you might want to keep yo phone in a zip lock bag


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

You done polluted that pure, sweet, wholesome likker with unnatural additives.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Goot lookin cup of oj


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am having spaghetti squash tonight, hope it don't get into my phone.



I like spaghetti squash. I made it last week wif a garlic and pecan pesto. It was goot.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Just a "splash" of oj.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Is squashed sketti lick reg sketti but just squashed????


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

That's blasphemy


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's blasphemy



Can you put that in billy terms


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Can you put that in billy terms



That is terrible for liker


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 6, 2015)

Much betta.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Kids are burnin tha chrima tree.. Please pm some aloe


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Liker makes my wife wanna leave me and take my house.. I just say nope. Plus... It burns my mouth and throat


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

Nap


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Carp.. Flap nowa?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have brewtall gas.. It is not good atall


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Give her the liker


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

The Er visit for my burnt hand billed for almost a grand. 275 for visit and 600 for the dr. All they did was put some cream on it and wrap it.. i call rip off


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 6, 2015)

I spent a total 2 mins with the dr and 5 mins with ths nurse.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't pay it Fuzz


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I spent a total 2 mins with the dr and 5 mins with ths nurse.




You should see an appendectomy bill.



I do feel your pain though


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't pay it that was in another country


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

you should see a joint replacement bill


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

You should see a heart transplant bill.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Ask them is that their final.offer, Mm.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Tell them you are gonna sue them for punitive damages.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

You need Obama care mig


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

How'd you burn your hand?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

We could give them a errahead & call it even.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Mark it was more of a blister in the palm of his right hand...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe left!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Mark it was more of a blister in the palm of his right hand...



It was worse than that K, they said it was almost a 1st degree burn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It was worse than that K, they said it was almost a 1st degree burn.



Bo$$ I was just funnin, I seen how severe it was.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Pnut is here.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bo$$ I was just funnin, I seen how severe it was.



Well didn't look no thousand dollars worth.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Loled my pants!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Need hot grease!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Need hot grease!



Nice! Where you catch em? It's getting that time of year


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Well now that U say that,I heard thru the grape vine about another gathering & someone saw sumpan by accident.....
> Hope that money was well spent!





That's why I had the surgery done . .


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Biggest flop^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Well now that U say that,I heard thru the grape vine about another gathering & someone saw sumpan by accident.....
> Hope that money was well spent!


Lol!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Goodness.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nice! Where you catch em? It's getting that time of year



My wife's pond.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

I just got tree pms..... ain't goin look!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

I just killed this thread!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Ova


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Nill


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Zapped


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Sup wigglers


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol! Somebody gonna mist sumpan!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

I dareyall to post!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hay bro!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2015)

Its called a  bluff in poker.LOLss


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Fish didn't bite till rite before dark.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I just killed this thread!!!



Thread Killer.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Sip bro nice catch you had there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

10mohowas


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nutnut in dem slabs .. Well done.. Big guy


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I want a mess of speckled perch.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm gonna tell Pnut's wife that he has been fishing in her pond.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I want a mess of speckled perch.



Those are crappies.. Bo$$. Good grief


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Wid some hush puppies, fries and coleslaw!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Look out..


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Crappy flap?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

And corn on da Cobb


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

I shot a beaver too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Aggravating jokers had the spill way stopped up, and made me get wet.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Twerk twerk twerk


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Y'all like my new look? I got a new hair do today


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> And corn on da Cobb



Mark7mag has a mullet fetish.. That's awesome


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

I like to keep up with what's in style


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

He has a mullet in real life too2 two to toe jam


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Bout to slam some reebs I only had 1 so far


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm wid da Ruskova again tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Y'all like my new look? I got a new hair do today



1970 called mark, they want their haircut back.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I like to keep up with what's in style



I had one back in high schewl ta die for.. Called it a smellby.. Bigger than a Mac truck mud flap..
Those were the days


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 1970 called mark, they want their haircut back.



Mine was in its prime in 1994. What ya tryin ya say?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Magnum8 is up wid the trends


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Give it down to here, shoulder length or longer.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

I got my shirt at one of those trendy stores at the mall


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

I rocked a mullet in 90 that year there were no pictures taken of me  

I new a dude in 2000 that was still rockin 1  he was a big ole boy  no one said nuttin bad about it he did have trouble with the ladies though


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Just got off the phone wit a new friend she asked if I drink. Not sure if she liked when I told her only with Billy.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Bettern rockin a rat tail


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just got off the phone wit a new friend she asked if I drink. Not sure if she liked when I told her only with Billy.



Tell her that you and Billy get crazy when yall drink


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

Crap  when I cut the mullet I left the tail  that lasted 1 month


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

I think my porn stash looks better wif my mullet than a scruffy beard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

My Diddy always said, "Don't trust nobody that don't drank."


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I rocked a mullet in 90 that year there were no pictures taken of me
> 
> I new a dude in 2000 that was still rockin 1  he was a big ole boy  no one said nuttin bad about it he did have trouble with the ladies though



Ida argued there wasn't a finer cut back in the day.. Now it's hard to look at my graduatin pics.


No offense.. Mark 7 mag.. You wear it well


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I think my porn stash looks better wif my mullet than a scruffy beard.



You look like you're goin super fast in your photo even though you're sittin still. The mullet is a multi-function head did.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Diddy always said, "Don't trust nobody that don't drank."



True dat


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Diddy always said, "Don't trust nobody that don't drank."



My Diddy didn't raise no quitter


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Tell her that you and Billy get crazy when yall drink



I did


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> You look like you're goin super fast in your photo even though you're sittin still. The mullet is a multi-function head did.



Mullet: Business in the front and party in the back.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Mullet: Business in the front and party in the back.



It's all bout handlin party bidnezz


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Watch it now!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

And tell her you burn down your tent when you get crazy


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Watch it now!



Look out!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> And tell her you burn down your tent when you get crazy



Got to keep some secrets


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Billy is mad. Somebody came though his best poaching land and cleared a wide area all the way to the highway.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Said people were riding 4 wheelers through there now.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sounds like sum goot ridin.. Send me directions


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, I made some boolits tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Sounds like sum goot ridin.. Send me directions



There is a picture of it on the trail cam Forum. It is in the problems with the land thread.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

They weren't my boolits though


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Pics, mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

Alaskan Bush People...What a strange show..


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> There is a picture of it on the trail cam Forum. It is in the problems with the land thread.



We dun rode Thera.. That was me n med oops


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

We watching big daddy for family movie night.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Didn't remember this much potty mouthin


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Alaskan Bush People...What a strange show..



I watched one episode and said "forget it"


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

It's lol-in funny though


----------



## oops1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol-ing flap^^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Good Hawks game tonight!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I watched one episode and said "forget it"



Man...it's like a bad car wreck...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Good Hawks game tonight!



Who beat?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Good Hawks game tonight!



You watching the Super Bowl?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sprinkles are fer winners


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Wife is watching the Pelican Brief. Julia Roberts is pretty.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

Hawks win! Again!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hawks win! Again!



This team is getting me interested in basketball....kind-a.

Just glad there is a winner in town.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Thinned out in here Bigs.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just me now


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 6, 2015)

I gotsta werk tomorrow. I'm outa here


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Very cool, Bigs.  Hope you sell a bunch of em.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 6, 2015)

I should change the board to "all BBq rubs" or billy going to expect something else  LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

Still waiting on Bigzz to send me a addy where I can order some 'o dat rub . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2015)

Nebermind, just saw his webpage.


----------



## M80 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Evening mw.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Erebody done up and left.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Nobody here but me.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Nobody to talk to.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Just as well go to bed too. Goodnight useless ones, and Buckfiddy where ever you roam.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nite KD


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2015)

What you doing up Pnut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Can't sleep bo$$.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Wife kicked me out, somebody told her, I went fishing in her pond.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Its cold out here in the barn.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mourning mt!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 6, 2015)

It ain't mourning in KY yet.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

No boolit pics T, I went over to a guys house and worked with him. We loaded a few boolits of his. I learned a lot and feel a lot better about it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Nut, those were nice catfish you caught.


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Did you catch em with meow mix?


----------



## mattech (Feb 6, 2015)

Or maybe some alpo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2015)

Caught em on a reel and rod, mt.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

Last night I told you my home computer had lock up before I went coon hunting last night... But it had fixwed itself before I got back. I was wrong.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

Today the same thing again.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry bout your poorer scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

They had the gaul to shut my computer down and tell me I need HEEEEELP.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

They had the gaul to leave a 1- number. for help. Tghese are truly knuckle heads is all I can recon.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

That number is 1-855-333-2832. then option #1.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Idiot operator's making $28 an hour to tear equipment up.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

I called 1-855-333- 2832.  To wreckl;y I get a forein specking feller Tellin me "for a minor charge" they had a program that would alleviate me of that.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

I kind of remained calm more or less, and informed him that extortion, kidnapping, and Unions tactics were frowned apun around here.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

The I could not hep myself, I lit it to cussing him a bliue streak.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

I know cussing aint allowed over the phone and GON don't allow it either.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

I used to sail a sailboat on Lake Hartwell. I am not a real sailor but I learned to cuss a blue streak sailing that thing, not to be forgot.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

PLOOF Flop.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

Any way I got to cussing a foreigner so bad I had astring going on.  My gues is he had a compuert transalation what I was a saying into something he could figure out' 

Any way it goes like , You 





        hang up ,




                                 are a 





I was just beginning to say what I was a saying.  
igh


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

The number is 1-855-333-2832.

If you don't believe me then call the extortionists number. 

Get ready to cuss or not. Up to you. 
Listen close, This is me cussin that feller out. 






I ain't scare over yonder and I ain't scare right hyar right now if he was in my face.

His number is 1-855-333-2832. It's Itally , Godfather ,Union REAL.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there a 1 855 number I can call and get my buds to go there and kick those computer savies butts up around their  necks? 

Offense is, and always has been the best defense.

1-855-333- 2832.  Call it, even from a land line if you ain't scare .


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

Me and Billy got much in common. We do not tolerate well. Black eye coming for "That guy" or Billy, whichever is quicker... Billy quicker than a  China man  ping pong champ. With a knife.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 7, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Me and Billy got much in common. We do not tolerate well. Black eye coming for "That guy" or Billy, whichever is quicker... Billy quicker than a  China man  ping pong champ. With a knife.





"Billy quicker than a China man ping pong champ. With a knife."






Sigline material right there !!!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Billy quicker than a China man ping pong champ. With a knife."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still quick enough to stick a perriwincle in an oystrer before e gits through spittin.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 7, 2015)

I tip my hat to quick. Fat and muscle ain't much.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Live from the werk place stall! No to tappin to report


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Live from the werk place stall! No to tappin to report



How much do you weigh?
We need to know how much to dip out ...........
if'n you don't make it back to werk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2015)

Anyone call that number?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

Hay.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

Much hongry.


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Anyone call that number?



more concerned with oops
anyone got a big ladle they don't need to use anytime soon?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 7, 2015)

Scrapy in a rage ,ain't he? Mornin useless ones. Comin to you live from the throan. Got to go


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm hungry too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Mornin kids.....ol Scrapy on a roll last night/wee hrs of da moanin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Call'em Slick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Ain't bigsy in a Q competition or something today?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

I think we lost oops
I wish someone would start a poll to kick off the weekend
we need a poll about polls


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Po oops!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 7, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Mernin???



morning - but ewe gotta make if official


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

aerobics flop
youse guys are lazy this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

mernin Hils


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

lftt


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 7, 2015)

I been to bed for three strate days, Tracy Pottyman disease I suppose. "O Lord I feel like I'm Dying"


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

Welcome to my world, ld.


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope your feeling better lgd
I couldn't stay in bed that long without going berzerk or bonkers


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 7, 2015)

At least I was on vacation.............


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 7, 2015)

A lot of sick folks right now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 7, 2015)

Scrapy was some kinda funny in the middle of the night.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Cramer, I start my new job on Monday so I'm pretty blessed..


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

anyone know how much Chief weighs in case he don't make it back?
We done lost oops today


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 7, 2015)

A buck 20 soaking wet..


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 7, 2015)

Scrapy really wanted some company with his 1-800# misery


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> How much do you weigh?
> We need to know how much to dip out ...........
> if'n you don't make it back to werk



210 goin in.. 200 nowa.. Barely made it out of there.


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

Glad you made it - now Chief's gone


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> Glad you made it - now Chief's gone



I did not see him while I was in Thera.. Some awful sounds though... JeffC will be missed. He was a mentor to me


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh an thanks for the concern.. Cramer


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

morning guess I'm gonna have to read back


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> Glad you made it - now Chief's gone





oops1 said:


> I did not see him while I was in Thera.. Some awful sounds though... JeffC will be missed. He was a mentor to me



I made it oops.....I just got caught up readin a thread in the PF, next thing ya know my legs done went to sleep. 

I only dropped a couple oops, I'm still good....and flattered too, oops be like a lil brudder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

mornin kren.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mourning?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2015)

I got to quit eating hot stuff.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Mernin


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Morning Chief, Nut,Matt,M7


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Rejoice rejoice.. JeffC is alive and well


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I got to quit eating hot stuff.



U paying for it twice?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

hubby just brought me a cup of coffee


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hay.. Cuzz.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes krun, I certainly am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

Erybody done showed up.....mornin Nut, techmatt, m7m


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> hubby just brought me a cup of coffee



Think I need one more myself karen.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Morning Cuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

It surprised me I didn't even ask for it.
Sweet start to my day.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Herro


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

Reloader is hera.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

Hay, krun.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey TP, Matt, kubooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey krun


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just kidding Matt


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey steel erector


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Probably right krun, it was nice knowing yall


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

mattech said:


> Probably right krun, it was nice knowing yall



you'll be fine. Just be careful


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm doing good; thanks for axing


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm doing good; thanks for axing



Wrong thread.. Homo3. You're thinkin bout the lame one


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Homogay03 is herra


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey ooops1+


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

I have said hey to Cramer yet


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey krun - Whatcha cooking today?


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

karmen's back


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

Herro mt - watcha reloading today?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

What's up.. Mattech. Mix me up some hot load 7mm08's I wanna slip em in med oops' gun when he ain't lookin.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey cramer bacon eggs toast


----------



## cramer (Feb 7, 2015)

zat lunch?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

yep slept in


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

aFTERNOON, kd.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey TP,Boss,Wycliff


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I gots to go run errands


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Y'all probably somewhere else when I
get back.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Afternoon T. I am still lol at Scrapy and his 1-800 # trouble


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

See you later Kerrand.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bo$$.. Hay!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

oops+?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Good afternoon .. TP. Lovely day.. Ain't it? Think bo$$ put me on ignore list. Guess I'll stop payment on that dues check


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Just me and Hillbilly now.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 7, 2015)

We is outcasts, Bo$$. It's a durn shame the way they treat us.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Smh-ing


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

oops done cast a spell on me this afternoon. Smh-ing.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey oops, its me its me, its old KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> We is outcasts, Bo$$. It's a durn shame the way they treat us.



They have shuned us NC.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

We make a coupla post and they skeedaddle.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> Herro mt - watcha reloading today?




Nothing today, today is family day. 




oops1 said:


> What's up.. Mattech. Mix me up some hot load 7mm08's I wanna slip em in med oops' gun when he ain't lookin.




Save your brass, whenever your up for it we can get together and make some. I wouldn't be in a rush though, wait til I get a little more educated.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

I wonder if nitram wore the rabbits out.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Rabbit flop


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

I got the guts too.. TP. Lil too much roughage and bush lite las night


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Glorious flop.. Mattech


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm back.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Where'd ya been?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Got two grandkids here and another one on the way. No rest today. Me and Baby head watching Jake and the neverland Pirates.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

She told me, I don't like no mercials Grumpy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2015)

Snuck into dhd pond
 Yall dont tell him


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Snuck into dhd pond
> Yall dont tell him



He prolly got you on his trail cam.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

mattech+?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2015)

Hope not he done had billy and his brother locked up.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bout to blow this joint.. Seed y'all later


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

dhd just soon have you locked up as look at you.


----------



## M80 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm so ready to go fishing. Ain't done nothing in 2 months on a Saturday except go rabbit hunting once. 2 weeks from right now I hope to be weighing in the winning bag.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> I'm so ready to go fishing. Ain't done nothing in 2 months on a Saturday except go rabbit hunting once. 2 weeks from right now I hope to be weighing in the winning bag.



I would take a mess of hand size bluegill right now mw.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

As I got older I got to where I enjoy the sight of a cork going under on a nice bream bed. Those days remind me of fishing with my Dad oh so many years ago. Those were simpler and slower times.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes they was boss. I ain't quite as aged as you but things were slower back in the days.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Billy said you aint ate no fish till you eat some fried gar.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

He said they taste a lot like Grouper.


----------



## mattech (Feb 7, 2015)

Herro


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Afternoon matt.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> As I got older I got to where I enjoy the sight of a cork going under on a nice bream bed. Those days remind me of fishing with my Dad oh so many years ago. Those were simpler and slower times.



Couldn't agree with you more.. Bo$$. I got all into the tournament thing years ago and loved it although it made fishing more like a job than a joy.Now that I have kids.. I'd rather slow down and take it easy. Not knocking tournaments. Just ain't my bag no mo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh yea.. LFTT again. If this don't pass.. The daddy daughter dance may be a bust


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

Agreed.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Oh yea.. LFTT again. If this don't pass.. The daddy daughter dance may be a bust



A bust or a blowout?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Y'all still aint finished this thing, 
so disappointing fer shame fer shame


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Boss I like bobber fishing the best
always have


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

sitting on a dock peace and quiet
fog gently lifting from the water
cold crisp air, can hear a pin drop
now that's my kind of fishing


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

don't make me push this on my own


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna hurt someone


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's matt


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna flop it


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's Nitram


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna tattle


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

No that's cousin oops


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna burn it down


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

No that's fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna be a peeping tom


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's TP


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna go the other way


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's Matt


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna fix the clock


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's hdm03


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna fly away


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's Chief


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonnna band someone


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's Boss


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna stop eating spicy food


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

No that's nut


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I drive a green tractor over it


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's cc


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I forgot Hil's and strang


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna run around with a bomb


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

No that's bama


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna eliminate the neighbors


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's nchillbilly


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna do a drive by


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

No that's Pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Krun done took a double dose of her meds.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

squirl hunt


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's Mk


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

She will pay for it later.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna not make any sense


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's scrappy


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I just got home boss


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

She will prolly stay up till the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

aint had nothing


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

whod I forget


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

She needs a valium.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm gonna practice primitive stuff


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's NIck


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

eye wreckin I'm done now


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

where's he been at lately anyhow


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

I will need some extry meds after a day with these Grandkids.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd be bald


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

and that wouldn't look goot


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Think you missed Dave.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

I swear Billy made my iron.. It adds wrinkles instead of removing them.. It also threw up water all ova my pants.. Had to thow em in the dryer.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh I'm gonna move to fla


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's dave


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm already here


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> A bust or a blowout?



Blowout followed by bust


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I haven't posted in here yet


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

no that's dert


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Both the boys are spoiled, now that little girl in my avy never does nothing wrong.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

of course not


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

she couldn't do anything wrong ever


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

oops iron done blew a gasket.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

what chu smoking cuz


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

how many years you get


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

you should know better


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> she couldn't do anything wrong ever



Erebody says I spoil her, but that is not true.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

It blew something.. Told lil oops I'll just be wrinkled


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Erebody says I spoil her, but that is not true.



Boss I don't believe ya


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

almost time for another flopper


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

pushing this one goot


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

oops not talking


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

flapper


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

She is so funny, she just poured milk all over the wife's I-Pad, what a clown.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

ok I'm out gonna change my clothes
and have a drank


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Erebody says I spoil her, but that is not true.



Sumthin bout them lil girls.. Beats all I've seen. On that note.. If she'd a been first.. We'd a stopped at her.. Too much to handle. She corrupted my son who was perfect before she came along.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> She is so funny, she just poured milk all over the wife's I-Pad, what a clown.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> She is so funny, she just poured milk all over the wife's I-Pad, what a clown.



Put it rice.. Not grits. Or do you need to be reminded?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Put it rice.. Not grits. Or do you need to be reminded?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Gettin her dance head did.. I hope I can remember those sweet moves JeffC taught me.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


>



He broke an egg on his phone and put it in grits and rurnt it.. Rice.. Rice is the recipe


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Well grits taste better than rice.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

You daughters look nice oops.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 7, 2015)

Bout drankin time


----------



## bigelow (Feb 7, 2015)

Cute kid oops


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2015)

Dhd cookn us up some grub... fried back strap and crappie/bass fillets


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 7, 2015)

Oops got some prettty girls


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You daughters look nice oops.


Thanks but.Only won of em's my daughter.. The other is my nanny



bigelow said:


> Bout drankin time



Indeed



bigelow said:


> Cute kid oops



Thanks.. Bigs


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I thank maybe that's wife and daughter, both pretty


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Oops got some prettty girls



Thanks.. Fuzz


----------



## oops1 (Feb 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I thank maybe that's wife and daughter, both pretty



Ding din ding.. Cuzzin Karan's family so she knows


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dhd cookn us up some grub... fried back strap and crappie/bass fillets



Did you tell him that the fish came out of his pond?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

THis one's about toast


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lock it down Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2015)

Who got the next one.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Y'all get outa hera


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm out for the nite not me


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

flopper


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oops you start one about dancing


----------



## karen936 (Feb 7, 2015)




----------

